# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Garrard RC 210 του 1960

## scorpiogr

Γεία σας!!!
ήρθε στα χέρια μου το παρακάτω πικαπ...
483.JPG
Garrard RC 210 του 1960
http://electricgramophone.nl/garrard/483.html

είναι σε ΑΨΟΓΗ λειτουργική κατάσταση... εκτός απο το παρακάτω πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω....

συνδέω την έξοδο του (που όπως λέει πάει σε ενισχυτή) στον mixer που πάει σε τελικό ενισχυτή...
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι* ΤΡΕΛΟΣ BOMBOΣ* (και απο πίσω πολύ χαμηλά η μουσική για χαλί...!!!) και τίποτε παραπάνω... τι να κοιτάξω....???
(δεν είναι θέμα γείωσης) 
Αν βοηθάει...  το service manual είναι εδώ
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jdm

Τα καλώδια από την κεφαλή μέχρι το βύσμα εξόδου και οι συνδέσεις είναι οκ;
Tι είδους κεφαλή έχει κεραμική; κρυσταλική;
Δοκίμασε με έναν ενισχυτή που έχει  είσοδο  phono.

----------


## scorpiogr

> Τα καλώδια από την κεφαλή μέχρι το βύσμα εξόδου και οι συνδέσεις είναι οκ;
> Tι είδους κεφαλή έχει κεραμική; κρυσταλική;
> Δοκίμασε με έναν ενισχυτή που έχει  είσοδο  phono.


Φίλε συνονόματε! Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου!
Η βελόνα-κεφαλή ( GC8 ) είναι κρυσταλλική...
kefali.jpg 
έχει 2 θέσεις, 
α) για 78 στροφές....
DSC00229a.jpg
β) 33-45 στροφές...
DSC00234a.jpg

Τα καλώδια από την κεφαλή μέχρι το βύσμα εξόδου και οι συνδέσεις είναι οκ!
αν μπει απευθείας πάνω σε ενισχυτή δεν ακούω τίποτε.....
αν μπει (όπως το έχω) στο phono του μίκτη και απο εκεί ενισχυτή.... παίζει αλλά πολύ χαμηλά.... πρέπει να πάω ενισχυτή και μίκτη στο Full για να ακούω.... οπότε τότε... έχω και βόμβο....

στον μίκτη στο PHONO2 έχω και το πικαπ μου (Technics sl-bs22)και λειτουργεί χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.... (άλλαξα και τις συνδέσεις απο phono1 σε phono2 μπας και φταίει η είσοδος αλλά τα ίδια...)

----------


## jdm

Συνονόματε καλησπέρα. Δύο είναι τα πιθανά σενάρια:
1) Η κεφαλή επειδή είναι κρυσταλική να χρειάζεται λίγη περισσότερη προενίσχυση [λίγο απίθανο σενάριο]
2) Η κεφαλή επειδή είναι κρυσταλική να έχει καταστραφεί με το πέρασμα των χρόνων [ το πιθανότερο σενάριο].
Το δεύτερο σενάριο έχει τύχει παλαιότερα δύο φορές σε πικαπ με κρυσταλική κεφαλή, την μία δεν είχε καθόλου σήμα και την άλλη χτυπόντας την βελόνα με το δάχτυλο ακουγόταν μόνο ένας κρότος. Όταν απο περιέργεια άνοιξα την κεφαλή είδα ότι ήταν γεμάτη διάβρωση και είχε καταστραφεί τελείως.Την άλλαξα με μια δυναμική και το πικαπ δούλευε μια χαρά.
Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που οι ανταλλακτικές κρυσταλικές κεφαλές ερχόταν σε αεροστεγή συσκευασία
συνήθως σε αλουμινιένο σωληνάριο [έμοιαζε με συσκευασία οδοντόκρεμας] για να είναι κατά το δυνατόν
προστατευμένες από τις περιβαλλοντικές συνθήκες.

----------


## scorpiogr

> Συνονόματε καλησπέρα. Δύο είναι τα πιθανά σενάρια:
> 1) Η κεφαλή επειδή είναι κρυσταλική να χρειάζεται λίγη περισσότερη προενίσχυση [λίγο απίθανο σενάριο]
> 2) Η κεφαλή επειδή είναι κρυσταλική να έχει καταστραφεί με το πέρασμα των χρόνων [ το πιθανότερο σενάριο].
> Το δεύτερο σενάριο έχει τύχει παλαιότερα δύο φορές σε πικαπ με κρυσταλική κεφαλή, την μία δεν είχε καθόλου σήμα και την άλλη χτυπόντας την βελόνα με το δάχτυλο ακουγόταν μόνο ένας κρότος. Όταν απο περιέργεια άνοιξα την κεφαλή είδα ότι ήταν γεμάτη διάβρωση και είχε καταστραφεί τελείως.Την άλλαξα με μια δυναμική και το πικαπ δούλευε μια χαρά.
> Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που οι ανταλλακτικές κρυσταλικές κεφαλές ερχόταν σε αεροστεγή συσκευασία
> συνήθως σε αλουμινιένο σωληνάριο [έμοιαζε με συσκευασία οδοντόκρεμας] για να είναι κατά το δυνατόν
> προστατευμένες από τις περιβαλλοντικές συνθήκες.


τι μου προτείνεις να βάλω???

----------


## jdm

Στο ιντερνετ [ebay κ.λ.π.] υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές, ακόμα και nos κεφαλές  Garrard, με το ανάλογο κόστος βεβαία. Αποψή μου είναι να αφαιρέσεις την κεφαλή από τον βραχίονα και  έχοντας την σαν δείγμα με λίγο ψάξιμο σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών [ειδικά σ΄αυτά που έχουν παλαιότερο stock ανταλλακτικά]
σίγουρα θα βρείς κάτι να πατεντάρεις και με λογικό κόστος.

----------


## east electronics

Λιγακι προσοχη σε αυτα που γραφουμε . 

Η κρυσταλικη κεφαλη εχει υψηλοτερη εξοδο απο μια δυναμικη  αρα δεν θελει περισσοτερη προενισχυση θελει λιγοτερη .

Η πιθανοτητα να εχει προβλημα η κεφαλη ειναι πολυ μεγαλη μια και οπως ειπαμε οι κρυσταλικες δεν αντεχουν υγρασια και χρονια . 

Τελος για μια ακομα φορα προσπαθηστε να στιριζετε τα ελληνικα καταστηματα και οχι το ebay  η τους κινεζους ακομα και να αυτα ειναι και λιγο ακριβοτερα . Ο βενιερης εχει πολυ μεγαλη ποικιλια σε κεφαλες και βελονες αυτου του τυπου σε εξευτελιστικες τιμες . 

Τελος ο βομβος μπορει να εχει να κανει με κομμενο καποια απο τα καλωδια η ακομα πληρη διακοπη μεσα στα στοιχεια της κεφαλης , Πρεπει να κανεις μια απλη ωμομετρηση στην κεφαλη και περιμενεις μια αντισταση απο 500 Ω μεχρι 2-3 ΚΩ  αν δεις κατι πολυ μεγαλυτερο σημαινει οτι η κεφαλη σου εχει μαλλον ""ανοιξει "" 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## scorpiogr

> ..............
> Τελος για μια ακομα φορα προσπαθηστε να στιριζετε τα ελληνικα καταστηματα και οχι το ebay  η τους κινεζους ακομα και να αυτα ειναι και λιγο ακριβοτερα . *Ο βενιερης εχει πολυ μεγαλη ποικιλια σε κεφαλες και βελονες αυτου του τυπου σε εξευτελιστικες τιμες .* 
> 
> Τελος ο βομβος μπορει να εχει να κανει με κομμενο καποια απο τα καλωδια η ακομα πληρη διακοπη μεσα στα στοιχεια της κεφαλης , Πρεπει να κανεις μια απλη ωμομετρηση στην κεφαλη και περιμενεις μια αντισταση απο 500 Ω μεχρι 2-3 ΚΩ  αν δεις κατι πολυ μεγαλυτερο σημαινει οτι η κεφαλη σου εχει μαλλον ""ανοιξει "" 
> 
> Φιλικα 
> Σακης Πετροπουλος


Πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό....!!!!
 μια που βλέπω και εμπειρία.... (είδα και την σελίδα σου!!!) έχεις να μου κάνεις κάποια πρόταση??????

απο την μέτρηση που πήρα μου βγάζει 52.3 ΜΩ......!!!!!!

Φιλικά
Δημήτρης

----------


## east electronics

Ελεγξε και τα καλωδια για συνεχεια αλλα κατα την αποψη μου η κεφαλη ειναι OFF

----------

themisperi (06-06-14)

----------


## scorpiogr

> Ελεγξε και τα καλωδια για συνεχεια αλλα κατα την αποψη μου η κεφαλη ειναι OFF


τα καλώδια είναι checked και οκ! η κεφαλή βγάζει 52.3 ΜΩ...
τι κεφαλή μου προτείνεις????

Φιλικά
Δημήτρης

----------


## east electronics

εκει της μανας του μπες στο site  το βενιερη και θα δεις . υπαρχουν παρα πολλες επισης δυναμικη εκει και να θελεις δεν μπορεις να βαλεις διοτι δεν την υποστιριζει ο βραχιονας 

φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## jdm

[_Λιγακι προσοχη σε αυτα που γραφουμε . 

Η κρυσταλικη κεφαλη εχει υψηλοτερη εξοδο απο μια δυναμικη αρα δεν θελει περισσοτερη προενισχυση θελει λιγοτερη_ ]

Επειδή γνωρίζουμε τι γράφουμε [προσέχαμε παλιά στο σχολείο όταν γράφαμε εκθέσεις ή διαγωνίσματα..], ναι μεν η συγκεκριμένη κεφαλή Garrard gc8 παράγει αρκετά υψηλό σήμα
αλλά υπάρχουν κρυσταλικές κεφαλές με χαμηλότερο σήμα από μια μαγνητική-δυναμική, χωρίς τίποτα να είναι απόλυτο. Η ωμομέτρηση και η τιμή που πήρες δεν έχει καμία *ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ* στην προκείμενη περίπτωση *γιατί πολύ απλα το στοιχείο της κεφαλής σου έχει καταστραφεί*.
Για να μην αυτοπεριστρεφόμαστε γύρω από τα λεγόμενα μας και γράφουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια, αυτό που εγώ θα έκανα, ''με την κεφαλή ανά χείρας'' έρευνα σε καταστήματα [Βενιέρης, Κατούμας κ.λ.π.]
και σίγουρα κάτι θα υπάρχει σε nos  ή σε αντίστοιχο εναλάξιμο.

φιλικά Δημήτρης

----------


## east electronics

Ολες οι κρυσταλικες κεφαλες εχουν μεγαλυτερη εξοδο απο οποιαδηποτε δυναμικη ...καπου εχεις κανει λαθος

----------


## jdm

_-[Η κεφαλή επειδή είναι κρυσταλική να χρειάζεται λίγη περισσότερη προενίσχυση [λίγο απίθανο σενάριο]
-[η συγκεκριμένη κεφαλή Garrard gc8 παράγει αρκετά υψηλό σήμα
αλλά υπάρχουν κρυσταλικές κεφαλές με χαμηλότερο σήμα από μια μαγνητική-δυναμική, χωρίς τίποτα να είναι απόλυτο].

_Αυτό που ίσως δεν διατύπωσα σωστά είναι ότι υπάρχει η πιθανότητα η απόδοση μιας κρυσταλικής κεφαλής  να έχει μειωθεί κατακόρυφα με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, μέχρι να  πάψει να λειτουργεί τελείως. Έιναι γνωστό ότι μια μαγνητική-δυναμική μπορεί να έχει έξοδο π.χ. 1,5mv ή 3.0mv ως 5mv
ενω μία  κεραμική ή κρυσταλική 50mv ή 70mv αντίστοιχα.
Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση η Garrard gc8 αναφέρεται ως high output level.
Συνονόματε θα πρότεινα επίσης από απλή περιέργεια να συνδέσεις το πικαπ σου σε μία απλή είσοδο π.χ.
aux, cd κ.λ.π. και να δείς συμπεριφορά π.χ. ο βόμβος που αναφέρεις άν παραμένει. 


φιλικά Δημήτρης

----------


## nyannaco

Πέρα από την διαφορετική στάθμη εξόδου των κρυσταλλικών με τις δυναμικές (τυπικά στην περιοχή των αρκετών  δεκάδων mV για τις κρυσταλλικές, έναντι λίγων μονάδων για τις δυναμικές), πρέπει σε κάθε περίπτωση να οδηγείται το σήμα αό την κεφαλή σε είσοδο phono, έστω κι αν αυτό απαιτεί υποβιβασμό του σήματο με ένα διαιρέτη τάσης για τις κρυσταλλικές. Ο λόγος είναι ότι οι δίσκοι, ανεξάρτητα από το είδος της κεφαλής (το οποίο και δεν "ξέρουν") είναι χαραγμένοι με προεξίσωση κατά RIAA, και απαιτείται η αντίστροφη προεξίσωση κατά την αναπαραγωγή, για να έχουμε καλό ήχο. Διαφορετικά, αν οδηγήσουμε την κεφαλή σε μία κοινή είσοδο line (έστω ότι επαρκεί η στάθμη του σήματος), θα πάρουμε ήχο με υποβιβασμένα μπάσα και υπερτονισμένα πρίμα, που θα "ξύνει".

----------

